# Scart and HDMI



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

The last two nights I have been happily watching Tivo in the bedroom with connection through the scart connection.
This morning I decided to switch Tivo on from upstairs and all the menu's worked but instead of live TV I had a message 'HDMI connection detected, remove HDMI cable' or something like that.

Thinking about it I have only watched pre-recorded things and didn't try to play anything back this morning.

I would need to test again when I get home but my initial thoughts are;

1. Scart and HDMI only work at the same time if the TV downstairs is on before upstairs so the HDMI connection has output to downstairs.

2. It's possible this has been an issue from the start which I have only just noticed because it's the first time trying to watch Live TV.

3. An overnight update has changed something (the bloke installing did say that new things are currently being added every week or so).

If it does turn out that I can only watch pre-recorded programs upstairs it's not too much of an issue and the other option would be a HDMI splitter and replace my current setup with a HDMI over Cat5 connection.


----------

